# صورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يسوع الناصري



## Coptic Man (12 أبريل 2009)

*" صــورة الحكم الذي نطق به بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل علي يــسوع الناصري "*​
- في السنة السابعة عشر من حكم الامبراطور طباريوس الموافق لليوم الخامس والعشرين من شهر مارس بمدينة اورشليم المقدس في عهد الحبرين حنان وقيافا حكم بيلاطس البنطي والي ولاية الجليل الجالس للقضاء في ندوة مجمع الرقورين علي يسوع الناصري بالموت صلبا بين لصين بناء علي الشهادات الكثيرة المبينة المقدمة من الشعب المثبته ان يسوع الناصري

( أولا ) مضل يسوق الناس الي الضلال .
( ثانيا ) يغري الناس علي الشغب والهياج .
( ثالثا ) عدو للناموس .
( رابعا ) يدعو نفسه ابن الله .
( خامسا ) يدعو نفسه كذبا انه ملك اسرائيل .
( سادسا ) دخل الهيكل ومعه جم غفير من الناس حاملين سعف النخل .



*فلهذا*​
- يأمر بيلاطس البنطي كورنيليوس قادئ المئة بأن يأتي بيسوع المذكور الي المكان المعد لقتله وعليه أيضا أن يمنع كل من يتعدي لتنفيذ ها الحكم فقيرا كان او غنيا .



*" بيان أسماء من وقعوا علي الحكم علي يسوع "*​
1- دانيال روباني فريسي
2- يوحنا زوربابل 
3- روفائيل روباني
4- كابيت



وان يؤتي به الي خارج مدينة اورشليم من باب الطرني​
- قالت الجريدة التليانية ان هذا الحكم منقوش علي لوح من النحاس الاصفر باللغة العبرانية وعن جانبه هذه الكلمات ( وقد ارسل لكل سبط لوح من هذا )

- اما اكتشاف هذا اللوح فكان سنة 1280 م بمدينة اكويلا من اعمال نابولي اثناء البحث عن الاثارات الرومانية وبقي فيها الي ان وجده المندوبون العلميون الذين رافقوا الجيس الفرنسي حيث انتشب الحرب في جنوب ايطاليا محفظا عليه في علبة من الخشب الابنوس في خزانة الامتعة الكنائسية بدير رهبان الكارتوزيان القريب من نابولي ثم نقل هذا الاثر الجليل الي كنيسة كازيرناوبقي فيها الي ان تصرح لرهبان دير الكارتوزيان بناء علي طلبهم بحفظه عندهم جزء لهم من الضحايا التي بذلوها للجيش الفرنساوي في ايطاليا وكانت ترجمته الي اللغة الفرنسية حرفا بحرف بمعرفة اعضاء اللجنة العليا ويحصل رينون علي رسم هذا اللوح ولما مات بيعت مكتبته واشتري اللورد هارود رسم اللوح المرسوم بمبلغ 2890 فرنك ومن مطابقة الاسباب الورادة في هذا اللوح لما هو وارد في الانجيل يستدل علي عدم وجود شبهة تاريخية تنفي وجود هذا اللوح .



*" وهاك أسماء الذين تشاوروا بالحكم علي يسوع المسيح "*
*" واقوالهم عليه "*​
1- يورام : فهو العاصي الذي يستحق الموت علي حسب الشريعة .
2- سمعان الابرص : لماذا يحكم بالموت علي هذا البار .
3- ساراباس : انزعوا عنه الحياة انزعوه من الدنيا .
4- دبارياس : حيث أنه هيج الشعب فمستحق الموت .
5- نبراس : فليطرح في هاوية الشقاء .
6- انولومبه : لماذا كل هذه المدة المستطيلة ولم يحكم عليه بالموت .
7- يوشافاط : اتركوه في السجن مؤبدا .
8- سابسي : ان كان بارا او لم يكن فمستحق كاس الحمام حيث انه لم يحفظ شريعة ابائنا .
9- بيلاطس البنطي : اني برئ من دم هذا البار .
10- سابتل : فلتقاصه حتي في المستقبل لا يكرز ضدنا .
11- أناس : لايجب الحكم ابدا علي احد بالموت ما لم نسمع اقواله .
12- نيقوديموس : ان شريعتنا لا نصر الحكم علي احد ما لم ناخد اولا اقاويله واخباره بما فعل .
13- يوطفار : حيث ان هذا الانسان بصفته خدع فيطرد من المدينة .
14- روسموفين : ما فائدة الشريعة ان لم تحفظ .
15- هارين : ان كان بارا او لم يكن فمن حيث انه هيج الشعب بكرازته فمستحق العقاب .
16- ريفاز : اجعلوه اولا يعترف بذنبه ومن ثم عاقبوه .
17- سوباط : ان الشرائع لا تحكم علي احد بالموت .
18- يوسف الارماني : ان لم يكن أحد يدافع عن هذا البار فعار علينا .
19- ميزا : ان كان بارا فلنسمع منه وان كان مجرما فلنطرده .
20- رحبعام : لنا شريعة بحسبها يجب ان يموت .
21- كرسي رئيس الكهنة قيافا الذي هو رئيس الكهنة اليهود قد تنبا قائلا : لاتسمعوا منه شيئا ولا تعتبروه وان الاجدر بكم ان يموت انسان واحد عن الشعب جزاء عن هلاك الامة بأسرها .



*" صـــورة "*​
- انه قد بلغني ايها الملك قيصر انك ترغب معرفة ما اخبرك به الان فاعلم انه يوجد رجل في وقتنا هذا سائرا بالفضيلة العظيمة يدعي يسوع وان الشعب متخذه رسول الفضيلة وان تلاميذه يقولون عنه انه ابن خالق السموات والارض وكلما وجد يوجد فيهما فبالحقيقة ايها الملك انه يوميا اسمع عن يسوع هذا اشياء مستغربة فيقيم الموتي ويشفي المرضي بكلمة واحدة فقط وهو *انسان بقوام معتدل ذو منظر جميل للغاية له هيبة مهيبة جدا حتي ان من نظر اليه التزم ان يحبه ويخافه وشعره بغاية الاستوئ متدرجا الي اذنيه ومن ثم الي كتفه بلون ترابي انما بالاكثر ذهولا الي جبينه غرة* ( اي علامة )* كعادة الناصريين ثم ان جبينه مسطوح وانما هو بهج ووجهه بغير تجعيد* ( اي عيوب ) *بمنخار معتدل ليس بفيه ادني عيب واما منظره فانه رؤوف ومسر وعيناه كأشعة الشمس ولا يمكن لانسان ان يحدق النظر في وجهه لطلعة ضيائه فيحنما يوبخ يرهب ومتي ارشد ابكي ويجتذب الناس الي محبته تراه فرحا جدا وقد قيل عنه انه ما نظر قط يضحك بل بالحري يبكي وذراعاه ويداه بغاية اللطافة والجمال ثم انه بالمفاوضة يأثر الكثيرين وانما مفاوضته نادرة وبوقت المفاوضة يكون بغاية الاحتشام فيخال بمنظره وشخصه انه هو الرجل الاجمل* ( ويشبه كثيرا لامه التي هي احسن ما وجد بين النساء تلك التواحي )
فاذا كنت ترغب يا قيصر ان تشاهده اعلمني وانا ارسله اليك حالا من دون ابطاء
*ثم نظرا للعلوم فانه اذهل مدينة اورشليم باسرها لانه يفهم كافة العلوم بدون ان يدرس شيئا منها البته ويمشي شبه حافيا عريان الراس نظير المجانين فكثيرون اذ يرونه يستهزئون ولكن بحضرته وبالتكلم معه يرجف ويذهل وقيل انه لم يسمع قط عن مثل هذا الانسان في التخوم* وفي الحقيقة كما تأكدت من العبرانيين انه ما سمع قط اراء علمية كمثل ما يعلم يسوع هذا وكثيرون من علماء اليهود يعتبرونه الها ويعتقدون به وكثيرون غيرهم يبغضونه ويقولون انه مضاد شرائع جلالتك فتراني قلقا من هؤلاء العبرانيين الاردياء ويقال عنه انه قط ما احزن احد بل بالعكس يخبرون عنه اولئك الذين عرفوه واختبروه انهم حصلوا منه علي انعامات كلية وصحة تامة فاذا انا بكليتي ممتلئا بطاعتك ولاتمام أوامر عظمتك وجلالتك .



" تحريرا من الديوان بمدينة أورشليم في نص شهر قمر ثاني من الجيل السابع "​


*يوليوس يوستوس *
*والي اليهودية* ​


----------



## grges monir (12 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كوبتك على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أبريل 2009)

موضوع رااااااائع يا كوبتك 

تسلم ايدك ياباشا 

ميررررسى على الموضوع 
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (12 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا مينا  على الموضوع 

والمعلومات المهمه جدااااااااااااا

بجد انا اتأثرت بيه اوى 

وصعب عليا اوى اللى احنا بنعمله فيه 

وقد ايه اتعذب من اجلنا  وقد ايه بيسامح 

وكل ما نزعله ونرجع نقوله سامحنا بيسامح 

 سامحنا يارب 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا مينا 
​


----------



## kalimooo (12 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا كوبتك

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## girgis2 (12 أبريل 2009)

*شكرااا كوبتك مان على المعلومات القيمة دي*

*و ربنا يعوض تعبك خير*


----------



## lovely dove (12 أبريل 2009)

مرسي ياكوبتك علي الموضوع الاكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## BITAR (12 أبريل 2009)

*رائعه جديده من روائعك يا Coptic Man *
*شكرا *
*وكل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## zezza (13 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااااائع يا كوبتك 
حقيقى حلو اوى و مؤثر 
و رغم انه ذكر انه حلو اوى و مش فيه اى علة صلبوه .......... و كل ده علشانا  احنا الخطاة اللى ما نستاهلش الحب ده كله
شكرا استاذ كوبتك 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## rana1981 (13 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا كتير عالموضوع الجميل
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## cross of jesus (13 أبريل 2009)

*موضوع جميل واكثر من رووووووووووووعه

اتصلب واتعذب من اجلينا 

مع اننا منستهلش ده كله منه

ورغم ذلك انه بيحبنا جددددددددا

ميرسى اووووووووى يا كوبتك​*


----------



## kokielpop (13 أبريل 2009)

*تسلم الايادى 

موضوع رائع​*


----------



## Alexander.t (13 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتيير على المعلومات الرائعه دى

يسوع يبارك حياتك​


----------



## osaa39 (13 أبريل 2009)

*معلومات اكثر من رائعة*


----------



## Coptic Man (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخوتي الاحباء علي ردودكم الجميلة

واتمني اني كلنا ندرك مدي محبة الرب يسوع لنا وانه اراد ان يصلب ويعذب كي يتمم خلاصه الذي اعده لنا منذ تأسيس العالم 

اكثر ما جذبني في الوثيقة دي وانا كنت قريتها في دير واشتريتها ونسختها هنا اني اقوال الناس ثبتت انه لم ينظر يضحك قط انما كان يبكي .. يبكي علينا لانه يحبنا ويري كيف ان الشيطان يخدعنا ويبعدنا عن مصدر خلاصنا

*واما منظره فانه رؤوف ومسر وعيناه كأشعة الشمس ولا يمكن لانسان ان يحدق النظر في وجهه لطلعة ضيائه فيحنما يوبخ يرهب ومتي ارشد ابكي ويجتذب الناس الي محبته تراه فرحا جدا وقد قيل عنه انه ما نظر قط يضحك بل بالحري يبكي *

*اتمني اني كلنا ما نديش فرصة للشيطان في حياتنا وننتصر عليه بقوة الالام الرب المحيية ونتمسك بصليبه *

*الرب يبارككم *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (14 أبريل 2009)

جميل قوي يا مينا

ربنا يعووووووضك

وكل سنة وانت طيب 



​


----------



## noraa (14 أبريل 2009)

موضوع جامد  بصراحة الرب بياركك


----------



## happy angel (7 مايو 2009)




----------



## fayez jesus (10 يونيو 2009)

موضع رايْع مشكورين على تعب محبتكم


----------



## Coptic Man (15 أغسطس 2009)

اشكركم احبائي .. علي مروركم الكريم

واتمني الموضوع يكون حاز اعجابكم وافادكم

الرب معاكم​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع بغاية الروعه
الرب يسوع يباركك يا كوبتك​*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (15 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك


سلام المسيح


----------



## +Coptic+ (15 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا جدا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (29 يناير 2010)

مش فاهمه هل الموضوع محضر الجلسه الحقيقي من وقع التاريخ ولا افتراضي

عموما الموضوع جميل جدا جدا شكرا لك اخي كوبتك

سلام المسيح اترك لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2010)

*دة بيدى تعزية لكل إنسان مظلوم...لأن ربه وسيده
 أتظلم زيه
الرب يباركك أستاذى*​


----------



## toty sefo (29 يناير 2010)

*جميل قوى ربنا يعوض تعبك *​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

للموضوع المميز

الرب يبارككم​*


----------

